# Sunken Stomach



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi All,

I have an Otopharynx lithobates (Z-Rock) with a bad case of sunken stomach. He was in my main tank with other peacocks/haps for 8 months, but in the last 2 month, he's gotten really skinny and his stomach is really caved in. He eats a lot, but not gaining weight. Three weeks ago, I pulled him out and put him in a 10 gallon and started treating with salt for a week. After that, I did 3 separate treatments of Jungle Parasite Clear and was feeding 3 times a day. Still no improvement. Last night, I did a double dose of the Parasite Clear as a last ditch effort. If this doesn't work, I'm thinking of just putting him down because he's really skinny (even his head is skinny to where I can see bones). Sad, but I've seen dead fish look better. None of my other fish show any similar symptoms.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The JPC was the medicated food? See if you can find Tetra Parasite Guard, it's a fizz tab. If the JPC was also a fizz tab, I'd suggest trying the food soak with it.
Follow the directions regarding water changes and dosages.
If you want to mix it with food, you can soak food in a mixture of tank water and one quarter of one tab. Soak for 15 minutes then dump it in along with the remainder of the tab. I believe it's 1 tab per 10g.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

The JPC was a fizz tab. For one of the treatments, I did soak the NLS pellets. Can he have something besides an internal parasite?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Dego510 said:


> The JPC was a fizz tab. For one of the treatments, I did soak the NLS pellets. Can he have something besides an internal parasite?


I am experiencing the exact same thing. Can you try and notice how his poop looks. I have a thread on the first page about it. If he eats and poops normally, do a search on Skinny Disease + Clown Loach.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Poop is normal, too. No white stringy poop.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

Its probably a parasite.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mudkicker said:


> I am experiencing the exact same thing. Can you try and notice how his poop looks. I have a thread on the first page about it. If he eats and poops normally, do a search on Skinny Disease + Clown Loach.


Just read your thread. It seems like our fish have the same exact illness . . . so thin you can see the bones on its head. Ironic that you mentioned "Skinny Disease + Clown Loach" because I have 5 clown loaches in the same tank he was in, however, the clown loaches are healthy and "plump". Maybe it contracted the disease from them but can't fight it off.

I'll give him a couple more days. If he doesn't get better, I'm just going to put him down. It's sad to see and he must be in some pain.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Dego510 said:


> Mudkicker said:
> 
> 
> > I am experiencing the exact same thing. Can you try and notice how his poop looks. I have a thread on the first page about it. If he eats and poops normally, do a search on Skinny Disease + Clown Loach.
> ...


I ordered some flake food with Levamisol in it. It should arrive any day now. Levamisol is said to erraticate parasitic worms associated with Skinny Disease. Metronidazole has failed to cure my fish, this is why I am going to try Levamisol next, then Fenbendazole and lastly Praziquantel. Is that does not work, then I will put him down.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mudkicker said:


> I ordered some flake food with Levamisol in it. It should arrive any day now. Levamisol is said to erraticate parasitic worms associated with Skinny Disease. Metronidazole has failed to cure my fish, this is why I am going to try Levamisol next, then Fenbendazole and lastly Praziquantel. Is that does not work, then I will put him down.


JPC ingredients include Praziquantel in addition to Metronidazole, so that eliminates the last option you listed. Let me know how the Levamisol works out.


----------

